# My horny Catholic freind showed me his dick



## shameless (Apr 21, 2014)

In my view in this specific case, yeah. Because he just wants to feel as close to it as he can. The closest he can get to it in this case is this example of exposing himself to you. So you’re a casualty.


----------



## thedazzlingdexter (12 mo ago)

0.M.I.A.0 said:


> In my view in this specific case, yeah. Because he just wants to feel as close to it as he can. The closest he can get to it in this case is this example of exposing himself to you. So you’re a casualty.


Well, okay this indentifys literally every relationship/freindship issue I ever had in my life. How do I fix that though? I am kind of nonchaluant about everything. I was the biggest LGBQTA supporter and that before puberty and I dated people from the sex industry. My parents use to walk around in thier underwear. How do communicate that but also not be a judgemental jerk? I cant tell people who they should have sex with, I just dont want it forced on me.


----------



## shameless (Apr 21, 2014)

I’d just avoid. If he whips his cock out again and you’re around him, just say you’re not gay. Because he is closeted, means that he will probably put it away. He is only doing it because he thinks he can. 

You can support gay rights without having some fucker expose themselves to you. 

I’m bisexual should I go flash random young 20 something girls and then call them a bigot if they tell me they don’t like it? 🤣. No I shouldn’t, because orientation is not an excuse to be a creep.


----------



## Zosio (Mar 17, 2015)

thedazzlingdexter said:


> Testing what though?





0.M.I.A.0 said:


> Just to see how far he can go


^ This. Another way of putting it is that he's seeing what your boundaries are and how difficult they may be to budge. 

Take this from someone who has had ample experiences with creeps. 👌


----------



## thedazzlingdexter (12 mo ago)

Zosio said:


> ^ This. Another way of putting it is that he's seeing what your boundaries are and how difficult they may be to budge.
> 
> Take this from someone who has had ample experiences with creeps. 👌


So what does the fact that I refuse to indulge in what he wants and them getting angry about it mean?


----------



## Zosio (Mar 17, 2015)

thedazzlingdexter said:


> So what does the fact that I refuse to indulge in what he wants and them getting angry about it mean?


Means that they see you more like an opportunity to get off in some way than an actual person with boundaries. 

As many have already said, I'd advise getting the fuck outta there.


----------



## Amorous (11 mo ago)

I'd forgive the constant bringing up of sex for awhile because I'm vigorous when it comes to that and can understand. It's fun to have those conversations with the boys.

But yeah as soon as he flashed himself that's where you get tf out.


----------



## thedazzlingdexter (12 mo ago)

Amorous said:


> I'd forgive the constant bringing up of sex for awhile because I'm vigorous when it comes to that and can understand. It's fun to have those conversations with the boys.
> 
> But yeah as soon as he flashed himself that's where you get tf out.


Update(blocked thier number without notice). Wondering if they will catch on at some piont as they are bad at technology. Called the crises line since apperently there is one for this. They said its not my fualt, I dont deserve this and my ex boss was using thier athority to try abuse me. That communication isnt really the problem and that they should be smart enough to understand this isnt okay. I not sure if this is going to have negitive repucussions later down the road. They told me how to report them.


----------



## islandlight (Aug 13, 2013)

That's good that you blocked their number. I hope that's the end of it!


----------



## JourneyOfMystery (11 mo ago)

This is how I would act to your horny Catholic "friend". I would be getting ready for a lawyer, restraining order, and him potentially going to prison. I have support for the gay community. Just not gays who are sickos that groom people for exploitation.


----------



## frequent (Jan 6, 2016)

Were they molested by a priest? Victims tend to develop a sexual deviant personality.


----------



## JourneyOfMystery (11 mo ago)

frequent said:


> Were they molested by a priest? Victims tend to develop a sexual deviant personality.


^ This. Just a reminder of why I became an atheist because of the corruption that creepy scriptures influence from people's behaviors. Then, some people pretententiously try acting all innocent when their creepy religions' influence is to blame.


----------



## Amorous (11 mo ago)

thedazzlingdexter said:


> Update(blocked thier number without notice). Wondering if they will catch on at some piont as they are bad at technology. Called the crises line since apperently there is one for this. They said its not my fualt, I dont deserve this and my ex boss was using thier athority to try abuse me. That communication isnt really the problem and that they should be smart enough to understand this isnt okay. I not sure if this is going to have negitive repucussions later down the road. They told me how to report them.


Good for you man. Gotta establish your boundaries otherwise people are going to take advantage.

I wouldn't worry about negative repercussions. If anything uncomfortable comes up as a result, just know you got the law on your side here.


----------



## DOGSOUP (Jan 29, 2016)

thedazzlingdexter said:


> Are you saying my casual nonchalant attitude towards others sexual attitudes is leaving me open to predetors? Since that kind of puts things into perspective.


It definitely does, just so you know in future when someone tries to loop de loop everything to sex they are trying to gauge your reaction and when it's not a negative one then it's good to go for them.


----------



## thedazzlingdexter (12 mo ago)

DOGSOUP said:


> It definitely does, just so you know in future when someone tries to loop de loop everything to sex they are trying to gauge your reaction and when it's not a negative one then it's good to go for them.


Everytime I asked them to stop they just say I am too conservative and call me a trump supporter. Since someone who belives in the right of minorities, lgbtqa, women and workers would accept this type of behavior. Which is wierd since I pretty sure most christians are conservative about sex. So my bevior shoukd be in line with that.


----------



## islandlight (Aug 13, 2013)

He's messed up.


----------



## DOGSOUP (Jan 29, 2016)

thedazzlingdexter said:


> Everytime I asked them to stop they just say I am too conservative and call me a trump supporter. Since someone who belives in the right of minorities, lgbtqa, women and workers would accept this type of behavior. Which is wierd since I pretty sure most christians are conservative about sex. So my bevior shoukd be in line with that.


Doesn't sound too dissimilar from some kinkster shaming people for being too vanilla so he gets to choke them. Definitely avoid.


----------

